# Tax Guide for Rideshare Drivers?



## mattmcdon8 (Apr 8, 2016)

Has anyone found a great tax guide specifically for rideshare drivers? Feeling the crunch and hoping to find something productive out there.


----------



## cferrel (Dec 14, 2015)

put it in a SEP 401k and then take the 50% tax credit.


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

There is a lot of good info on the taxes thread. 

Your best bet is to understand the ins and outs of a Schedule C, and also find other deductions that may benefit you.


----------

